# Money Matters - "Ignore Thread"



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

For several days now when I look at the forum I see the message "Ingore Thread" below the Money Matters sub forum title. I don't have this forum on ignore.

If I post in a thread I do show as the most recent post in the usual manner.

Any clues please?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

I think it means that within that forum, there is a thread you have on 'ignore'.


----------



## winjim (29 Apr 2022)

It's the most recent thread update, just happens to be one you've ignored.
Top thread for me on general cycling is often an ignored thread and I'm intrigued to know what it is as I can't remember.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Apr 2022)

Go into your profile and look under "ignoring" and you can mooch around the things you have set to ignore and un-ignore them if you want.


----------



## winjim (29 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Go into your profile and look under "ignoring" and you can mooch around the things you have set to ignore and un-ignore them if you want.



Yeah, I think it's the trig point baggers thread but I can't for the life of me think why I would have got upset about that.


----------



## mistyoptic (29 Apr 2022)

I've had this when the last post in a thread has been from someone I have on ignore, not because I've ignored the whole thread


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2022)

Was the thread started by someone on ignore?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

Thanks for the guidance folks. I only have one or two on ignore but hadn't appreciated this can impact a whole thread or sub forum.


----------

